# PetCo Dog Training



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Who has gone through a Petco dog training program? What did you think? 

We're considering going through one with Dexter, but we don't want to waste our time if it's not worth it. 

I ask because I've heard a number of opinions. Some go as far as to say "never ever go to PetCo for anything" to "Go there, it's great!". So some more opinions, from people who have gone through their obedience program, couldn't hurt!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

You going to get either/or.

I had a bad experience with it. We have a VERY small Petco and classes were held in a very small area right in front of the door. People bring in their aggressive dogs that would bark and growl which would send our dogs into a frenzy. The trainer was "ok" but not anything to brag about. You could tell he didn't want to be there and talked himself up to be a lot better then he was. He was always telling stories about these dogs that were horrible and when they left class were fantastic.

It's a 50/50 shot on what your going to get.

I'm currently taking classes with my Nubs (the Petco class was with another dog) that is out of a local Doggie Day Care and they are fantastic. There are 3 trainers in a class of 8 dogs, and they really watch you and help you out. I'm highly impressed and it is CHEAPER then what Petco was. Petco was $95 while this place is only $80 and I feel like I'm getting more one on one in this place then I ever got in Petco (and there were 1 trainer and 3 dogs in that class).


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

depends on the trainer...

be prepared for a sales pitch for products at every class.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input... that's sort of what I figured. I think we might attend their "Free Seminar" day to get a feel for what they have to offer/what the environment will be like. I'll also be looking into other training classes in our area, which aren't provided through chain stores.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

JessRU09 said:


> Thanks for the input... that's sort of what I figured. I* think we might attend their "Free Seminar" day to get a feel for what they have to offer/what the environment will be like.* I'll also be looking into other training classes in our area, which aren't provided through chain stores.


there will be sales pitches there too... resist them!!! lol


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i go to training at petsmart (not really much of a difference between 'co and 'smart IMO) 

i like it. this is our second class there and the trainer is really helpful. there are def sales pitches in that they give out coupons at every class...

the only problem is now they are putting the pet hotel in our petsmart and the training area has suffered.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> there will be sales pitches there too... resist them!!! lol


Oh definitely... probably even more so than the regular training classes. I just want to see where exactly they hold the classes. The PetCo nearest me doesn't have one of those "corral" areas that many do, so I'm curious to see how they pull it off. Otherwise I'll just find a trainer in our area that we can talk to, outside of the chain stores.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I did one training class at petco and I actually enjoyed it. I didn't feel pressured to buy anything, the trainer kept suggestign the natural balance food but I think it's actually a good food and if she can get people to buy that rather than science diet then more power to her.

I think it helped a lot with socializing Pandora and getting her acquainted with other dogs at an early age. The trainer didn't seem like she knew much more than I did, but she took her time with me and my dog and seemed genuinely interested in working with the animals.

I have nothing negative to say about petco. I think the store is much cleaner and nicer than petsmart, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

I think you can make a decent judgement by talking with and getting to know the trainer before signing up for a class. More important to me than anything is that I click with a trainer and that I am comfortable with their level of expertise and training they have received, and their general dog knowledge and interaction with dogs and people they are working with. Going to one of their introductory seminars, or even just hanging around the class during a session and watching/listening can give you a good idea. I have only taken classes at a training club and a boarding/dog day care/training place so far, but I would not be opposed to taking a class at a pet supply store if I really liked the trainer and felt I could learn something from them.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

it depends on the trainer. i attended a couple classes at petsmart before Chloe was sick and couldnt do anything anymore. i enjoyed it a lot, and the trainer was great, mainly because she wasnt someone THEY trained. she was already a trainer who trained the search and rescue dogs for the area. she was very good, and actually was only there to supplement her income for a while, while she was building her own facility.

NOW, on the flip side, there are young kids there that are trained in what i would call a crash course. the problem i have there is that they only know what they are tought. so this is how you teach a dog to lie down ABCD... ok. but my dog wont do ABCD, well ok.. but thats the only way they know how to teach a dog to lay down. get what im saying? they have no "bag of tricks" which is what a good trainer needs.

all that and i think petco and petsmart are a bit too pricey for their classes


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 30, 2008)

I've not been to class at PetCo (our local kennel club offers them). Local PetCo didn't have a real good classroom setting (classes were sorta just tucked away in the corner of the store). 

Bottom line is this: Your instructor is there to help you train your dog. They don't train your dog...you train your dog. It's also a good idea to work with an instructor that you like and like being around. If it's fun, you'll get more out of it. 

Classes are nice because they can give your training some structure and accountability.


----------



## sammies4787 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol, I train at Petsmart. I won't try to sell you anything. Just let me know if you have any questions. 

I absolutely love my job and would do it if I didn't get paid at all.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

GreatDaneMom said:


> NOW, on the flip side, there are young kids there that are trained in what i would call a crash course. the problem i have there is that they only know what they are tought. so this is how you teach a dog to lie down ABCD... ok. but my dog wont do ABCD, well ok.. but thats the only way they know how to teach a dog to lay down. get what im saying? they have no "bag of tricks" which is what a good trainer needs.
> 
> all that and i think petco and petsmart are a bit too pricey for their classes



The above is so true. I watched one day's beginning obedience class at Petsmart this year and couldn't help but laugh. The poor trainer knew one way of getting a dog to lay down (luring nose to floor) and that was IT. Unfortunately for the trainer, the dog she was working with knew endless ways how NOT to lay down that way. Between the trainer and the (obviously bored, novice and unimpressed) family, they begged, they pleaded, they changed treats, they even pushed and pulled, but no way, no how was that dog going down.


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2008)

It a total wast of time. Find a local AKC Obedience club in your area and take that.I travel 60 miles one way to a AKC dog training club. It worth the time and money. Yes I would do it again.


----------



## sammies4787 (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, that was harsh. 

Anyways, I can definitely take a hit. Actually, Petsmart dog trainers have been through an accreditation process that was developed by the top dog trainers and animal behaviorists around. 

We know our stuff and like I said, I absolutely love my job and would do it for free. 

But, I do definitely have a long way to go and a lot to learn, which I definitely plan on doing. But, we do know the basics and we are encouraged to learn more about all the different ways to train any dog. 

Basically, I am not biased, I just barely started at Petsmart. I know though, that the program is very good and very qualified. Some trainers are better than others, just like people. 

So, just so you know, I'm not trying to sell anything, just a little offended that people don't really look into things and just assume. 

But, I do that too. Anyways, that's all I have to say. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I took one of my dogs to Petsmart for the advanced class and wasn't impressed at all. We spent way to much time walking around the store. The instructor admitted that the dogs were a bit more advanced and she didn't know what to do with us. 

The thing I didn't like about the class is they didn't teach the importance of being a good pack leader and having confidence. It was pretty much, show the dog a treat and move it this way to get him/her to do this.

I'm sure it's different in different areas, so what I'd suggest is to go on nights they're having class, see what they're doing and if you think it would worth the money to you.


----------



## K9KJ (Oct 3, 2008)

It really depends on the trainer and how much experience they have and how much time they will be willing to give you. Sometimes, you need more one-on-one time and other times its better for the socialization for the dog. 

I've been to a few group classes years back before I was an AKC Obedience Certified Trainer, and there was always one dog in the class who took up the time of the trainer in the entire class. Everyone would just stand around and watch. Total waste of my time. I didn't learn anything from it. Then I went for private training lessons and that was great, but it can be expensive. To me, my clients get the combination of both. Plus, we throw in DVDs for you to watch on your own time as homework. Because it doesn't matter what your dog does during class, it matters how your dog is at home with you. That is the ultimate goal. To have a well-behaved dog 24/7. But just remember, dogs have off days like you and me. They are not perfect all the time.

Meet the trainer first....and then decide.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

K9KJ said:


> I've been to a few group classes years back before I was an AKC Obedience Certified Trainer...



I wasn't aware that the AKC certified Obedience Trainers and I cannot seem to find anything about such certification on their website. Care to elaborate?


----------



## dogwoman (Oct 3, 2008)

I am also a dog trainer at a Petsmart but I went to Animal Behavior College and am Certified to train on my own and have done that before I had to move when my husband was transfered. I agree that it depends on the trainer!
I know there are trainers all over that either don't know enough or are guesing, everyone thinks they are a dog trainer! I add a lot of pack leader things like wait for the food & wait at the door.....No free lunch etc.....
It is true if you only know one way to do something it will not work on every dog.....
You also need to feel that the trainer cares!!!! I honestly don't need your dog to work for me because I don't live with your dog but it will free your dog if he listens to you because he can go with you where you go!!!! He knows how to act in your house and so won't be banished to the back yard or taken to the shelter because he is chewing your furniture!!!!
The training should be alot about educating the person because it is almost always the persons fault if our dogs are " misbehaving"
Just one trainers opinion


----------



## K9KJ (Oct 3, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> I wasn't aware that the AKC certified Obedience Trainers and I cannot seem to find anything about such certification on their website. Care to elaborate?


I am certified through Steve Welch who is a Master Trainer/Animal Specialist in the AKC Obedience style. I specialize in Schutzhund and French Ring. 

Our organization works in Problem Solving, Basic/Advanced Obedience, Socialization, Group Classes, AKC Handling/Obedience, Personal Protection, Schutzhund, French Ring Sport, Weapons/Narcotic Detection, Search & Rescue, Service Dogs and also have a School for Professional Dog Trainers.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

"Master Trainer/Animal Specialist in the AKC Obedience style"

Interesting. So you aren't really certified by the AKC as an Obedience trainer as calling yourself an "AKC Obedience Certified Trainer" suggests? You're a Steve Welch certified trainer who teaches AKC Obedience. I looked Steve Welch up, but now I'm curious what qualifications determines a person's Master Trainer/Animal Specialist status in the AKC Obedience style? Also, what is meant by the AKC Obedience style exactly?


PS. You might drop a hint to Steve to monitor the forums on his site. The posts about xxx toys and such really aren't appealing.


----------



## K9KJ (Oct 3, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> "Master Trainer/Animal Specialist in the AKC Obedience style"
> 
> Interesting. So you aren't really certified by the AKC as an Obedience trainer as calling yourself an "AKC Obedience Certified Trainer" suggests? You're a Steve Welch certified trainer who teaches AKC Obedience. I looked Steve Welch up, but now I'm curious what qualifications determines a person's Master Trainer/Animal Specialist status in the AKC Obedience style? Also, what is meant by the AKC Obedience style exactly?
> 
> ...



I am very proud of my training and my profession, as well as the organization I represent. I wouldn't work for anyone else other than Steve Welch. The guy knows his stuff and I will back him 110%. 

I'm not a professional groomer, so I would never assume to tell one how to groom or question their profession. I figure they are trained in what they know best and I will value their opinion. As I do many other dog trainers. 

Back to the subject at hand, because this thread has veered off course...talk to the trainer. Use your best judgment. If you feel confident in the trainer, go for it. If you feel confident in the training you are getting, your dog will pick up on that and will feel confident in you.

Well, I'm off to work. Have a great day!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

As a groomer I do not call myself an AKC Certified Groomer because I passed someone's certification program and can groom AKC dogs who show. I am not telling you how to train, but will say that the title you have chosen is confusing.


----------



## clonewars222 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I'm pretty sure it depends on what dog trainer you get. I would suggest some other private places which are better and about the same price. 

I'm trying a free seminar at my nearby petco tomorrow so I'll tell you what it's like over here if you want to know.


----------

